# Beam Sizing and Placement Recommendations



## ericr (Apr 3, 2016)

My project is a 24' X 38' living area on a 2' - 4' deep crawlspace depending on how deep the code office tells me I need to go for frost.  It is single story and the roof ridge is running longways.  I am using standard 2" X 12" X 12' lumber 24" OC for floor joists.

My question is two fold,  at least...

First, what do I need for a beam to support the 2" X 12" joists in the middle of the structure?

Currently my thoughts are 24" X 24" X 8" footings 9.5' OC with 5/8 rebar sticking up out of the middle, and treated 6" X 6" posts with matching holes in the bottom. All of this supporting a beam comprised of three (3) 2" X 12"'s sandwiched together w/ 1/2" OSB in between them.

Second,  Am I better off hanging joists from the beam with joist hangers, or lowering beam and letting joists sit on top of it?  It seems like the latter may make life easier for plumbing and heating work.  Except for my mechanical guy may not like squeezing under the beam if the code office lets me only go 2' deep with the footings.

​Third, is there anything that I am forgetting or should do differently.

Here is my latest cross section for the house.  I can not upload attachments i guess.  I will post to the web later this evening.


----------



## ericr (Apr 3, 2016)

Here is my latest cross section 

View attachment 2195


print.pdf

print.pdf


----------



## ericr (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry that was not my latest Cross Section.Here are the latest.Living Area -  Garage Area -  

View attachment 2196


View attachment 2197


Duplex - Cross Section B-2.pdf

Duplex - Cross Section A-2.pdf

Duplex - Cross Section B-2.pdf

Duplex - Cross Section A-2.pdf


----------



## Msradell (Apr 3, 2016)

It looks like you got some pretty good plans drawn up, have you shown them to the local building officials get to get their feedback for anything else you will need to get a permit? I would make the vertical rebar a bend type 2 (L shaped) so it can be tied into the rebar that's running in the footings. Also code will require crossbars between the 2 rebar's that are running in the footings. You can space them every 4'. Actually for construction terms 1/2" rebar is actually called #4 (since it's 4/8" diameter).


----------



## ericr (Apr 4, 2016)

Msradell, Thank you for the advice.  I will make those modifications to the drawings.  I intend to bring the drawings to the code office soon.  I just want to get a fairly good product so I do not wear out my welcome.      Good to know on the rebar as well.   Thank You!  For the "Bend Type 2" how long should the horizontal leg off L  be?


----------



## Msradell (Apr 4, 2016)

> Thank You! For the "Bend Type 2" how long should the horizontal leg off L be?


Normally it's 2"x the bar size (4 in this case) so that would make the bottom leg 8".


----------

